# Lorian (forum owner) currently unavailable



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Due to a major hardware failure Lorian is currently unable to respond to any mentions, PM's etc.

I will try my best to respond in his place where possible but please be patient if you are awaiting a response from him.

Katy


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice to know thanks.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lol.... been waiting about 2 weeks for my reply


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol.... been waiting about 2 weeks for my reply


It could be a week before he can respond...maybe longer...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Katy said:


> It could be a week before he can respond...maybe longer...


No worries. Not urgent I guess


----------

